# Meerkat fleas



## ste s (Apr 12, 2009)

Does anyone know what flea treatment is safe to use with meerkats .


----------



## neast25 (Jun 17, 2010)

ste s said:


> Does anyone know what flea treatment is safe to use with meerkats .


Hi I know this is an old post but I was wondering if you had found out about flea control for meerkats?


----------

